# Seiko Worldtimer Lcd



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

I have just bought (in HK) a Seiko worldtimer - very similar to the one Roy currently has for sale. They are very similar, but have some interesting differences...

Does anyone know which is the earlier model? Markings on the back of mine are *830162* and *A708-5000* (followed by *AO* in square box)










The obvious differences are:

1. Green LCD background v grey

2. Full country names v abbreviated

3. Date at top, time at bottom of screen (Roy's) or reversed (mine)

Anyway, I like them both









_(thanks to Roy for letting me use the RLT picture)_


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Ron, good to see you back again









Im not sure if the Seiko digitals follow the same pattern as their mechanicals with the production date calculated from the serial number.....

You would have to ask Roy what his example has on the back...

Cool watches ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think mines the oldest one from 1977, M158 movement serial 771058.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a very cool watch Roy


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks Jase









Will try to up the posts - but work been v busy of late

I have another interesting one I bought last week though - will do some pics of that next

Watch this space (except next post will be in the Russian forum...)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ron, I have just been checking when your World Time movement went into production and this dates your watch at 1988 more than a decade newer than mine.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Ron and Roy,

Yes if you goto the watches calendar settings the left watch, runs out around 2007 I think, the right goes on for a fair bit more, something like 2024 I think.

I've had both watches they're both kool.

Roy can the glasses still be sourced???

Regards

Bry



Roy said:


> Ron, I have just been checking when your World Time movement went into production and this dates your watch at 1988 more than a decade newer than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Roy can the glasses still be sourced???
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bry


I have not ordered one for a while so I do not know. If you need one then I can try to get you one.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Roy,

I've got 3 worldtimers.

one gold one stainless of the 1970s version and the recent one shown in your pic, the caseback is missing for that one









If I can find a caseback I'll ask you, lovely watch with that convex crystal









Bry



Roy said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy can the glasses still be sourced???
> ...


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Ron, I have just been checking when your World Time movement went into production and this dates your watch at 1988 more than a decade newer than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Roy









1988 is still 17 years old (yikes!) - almost vintage









Bry - you got me curious so I just checked - the date (year) on mine actually runs up to the year 2099! (actually from 1980-2099)


----------

